# Hilfe Bildschrimauflösung



## enter (30 Juni 2009)

Hallo,
brauch da mal eure Hilfe ich hab eine Vb.net Anwendung mit einer Bildschirmauflösung von 1280x1024 programmiert(Büro Rechner)
jetzt wollte ich zum Kunden fahren mit meinen Laptop der hat aber nur eine Auflösung von 1280x800 wenn ich jetzt mein Projekt auf den Laptop mit Visual Studio öffne passt er mir die Fenster immer auf die Maxauflösung des Laptops an und die Fenster werden nur halb dargestellt voll schei*** kann doch nicht sein das ich einen TFT mitschleppen muss   .Kann ich das irgendwie umgehen?


----------



## Human (30 Juni 2009)

Du hast sicher für dein Formular eine Funktion wie "OnResize". Wenn das Ereignis dann kommt musst du deine Komponenten relativ zur Größe deines Formulars anordnen bzw. die Größe ändern!

Hab da gerade ein Beispiel, allerdings nur in Delphi:


```
procedure TForm13.FormResize(Sender: TObject);
var
  pos: Integer;
begin
  pos := Self.ClientHeight - BtnPrint.Height;
  BtnPrint.Top := pos;
  BtnPrint.Left := 0;
  BtnPrint.Width := Self.ClientWidth;
  pos := pos - BtnRefresh.Height;
  BtnRefresh.Top := pos;
  BtnRefresh.Left := 0;
  BtnRefresh.Width := Self.ClientWidth;
  pos := pos - DTPEndT.Height;
  DTPEndT.Top := pos;
  DTPEndT.Left := (Self.ClientWidth div 3) * 2;
  DTPEndT.Width := Self.ClientWidth div 3;
  DTPEndD.Top := pos;
  DTPEndD.Left := (Self.ClientWidth div 3) * 1;
  DTPEndD.Width := Self.ClientWidth div 3;
  LblSE.Top := pos + 4;
  LblSE.Left := 10;
  pos := pos - DTPStartT.Height;
  DTPStartT.Top := pos;
  DTPStartT.Left := (Self.ClientWidth div 3) * 2;
  DTPStartT.Width := Self.ClientWidth div 3;
  DTPStartD.Top := pos;
  DTPStartD.Left := (Self.ClientWidth div 3) * 1;
  DTPStartD.Width := Self.ClientWidth div 3;
  LblSS.Top := pos + 4;
  LblSS.Left := 10;
  AdvSGGrid.Height := pos;
end;
```


----------



## pvbrowser (2 Juli 2009)

Gibt es da noch immer kein Layout Management ?
Das sollte doch heute Standard sein.

So geht das z.B. in Qt.
http://doc.qtsoftware.com/4.5/layout.html


----------



## doublecee (4 Juli 2009)

schon lange nich mehr mit vb.net gearbeitet aber gabs da nich ma was wie GrowWithForm


----------

